# Boat newb



## ketchum (May 11, 2009)

I plan on taking my new to me boat out this weekend.Finaly got some time for myself. Gonna try some walleye fishing in the resevoirs. Ideas on how id go about this would be nice since I've only ever fished from shore lol. Should I troll,troll with planer boards,or just cast? Jigs,worm harness,swim baits? Normaly casting jigs along the bank at night works for me but id like to put this boat to use.Ill be studying all the other post relative to the subject lol Thanks in advance for the help guys. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

First make sure you got the drain plug in. Than make sure the motor works if it's got one. As far as fishing goes, I'd start out doing what you usually do, only you be doing it from a boat. Just watch what other people are doing and you'll get the hang of it soon enough.


----------

